# Need information



## marsal888 (Oct 30, 2017)

Good day all

I am a South African born, Portuguese citizen with valid Portuguese passport.
Currently I am looking to move to Portugal, problem is I only speak English and know and understand a little of Portuguese. Can anybody tell me how I can make this dream come alive.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I spent more than half my life in SA so I guess I understand how you feel........ The language is a SOB to learn but you can (if necessary) get away with learning just the basics if you don't have to work here. 

However, whilst living in Portugal is fabulous and beats the kak out of living in SA as it is now, finding work here is extremely difficult especially if you don't speak the language. 

That said, if you can work online or have a special skill then you'd be in with a chance & I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## marsal888 (Oct 30, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> I spent more than half my life in SA so I guess I understand how you feel........ The language is a SOB to learn but you can (if necessary) get away with learning just the basics if you don't have to work here.
> 
> However, whilst living in Portugal is fabulous and beats the kak out of living in SA as it is now, finding work here is extremely difficult especially if you don't speak the language.
> 
> That said, if you can work online or have a special skill then you'd be in with a chance & I wish you the very best of luck.


Hi travelling-man

Thanks for that, I see on your profile you were a guide, myself, I was a field guide for 3 years at a rehabilitation centre in now known Mpumalanga.

Any ways gonna keep trying, wanna make my way back to the land of my fore-fathers.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Our home was just outside White River and about 15 minutes from the SW corner of the KNP so we must have had the same stamping grounds. 

Wish you luck in taking the gap & let me know if there's anything I can do to help......


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

marsal888 said:


> Good day all
> 
> I am a South African born, Portuguese citizen with valid Portuguese passport.
> Currently I am looking to move to Portugal, problem is I only speak English and know and understand a little of Portuguese. Can anybody tell me how I can make this dream come alive.


Would it not be better for you to try your luck in the UK before Brexit in March 2019? As a Portuguese passport holder, you can still live and work in the UK before Brexit.


----------



## marsal888 (Oct 30, 2017)

HKG3 said:


> Would it not be better for you to try your luck in the UK before Brexit in March 2019? As a Portuguese passport holder, you can still live and work in the UK before Brexit.


Good day HKG3

Thanks for the advice, just to let you know I've shifted my search over to the UK.

Lets see what happens.

Do you perhaps know of any vacancies I could apply for?

Regards 
Mario


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

marsal888 said:


> Good day HKG3
> 
> Thanks for the advice, just to let you know I've shifted my search over to the UK.
> 
> ...


Mario,

Well there are a lot of Christmas temporary jobs just now. Once you found your feet in the UK, you can start your proper job hunting.

You will need your National Insurance number (NI) and a bank account in the UK. Once you are in the UK, you can apply for a NI number by phoning for an appointment. Once you got your NI number letter, you can go to the TSB to open an UK bank account using the letter as a proof of address in the UK while your Portuguese passport could be use as proof of identity. 

One thing I would suggest - have you ever think of driving a bus or a HGV (Heavy Goods Vehicle) for a living? 

Why UK needs more female lorry drivers - BBC News


----------

